
Photos from Vietnam Claim to Show iPhone 4S - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/photos_from_vietnam_claim_to_show_iphone_4s/
======
pedalpete
There is something VERY cheap looking about that device. I'd be very surprised
if that was Apple's new flagship iPhone.

